# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  Jeni pro apo kundër ish-regjimit të Enver Hoxhës?

## Conquistador

Ketu mund te shprehni lirshem mendimin tuaj per regjimin e Enver Hoxhes. Mund te dekraroni hapur mbeshtetjen tuaj per ate regjim ose te deklaroni kundershtite ndaj atij regjimi. Shprehuni lirshem. Sigurimi i shtetit nuk ekziston me si strukture...  :pa dhembe:

----------


## white-knight

Conquistador lolo pse ben pyetje retorike?Nqs ka shqiptar me gjak e me shpirt kurresesi s mund te jete pro regjimit qe na dogji per 50vjet
p.s Mblidhuni ketu o plehra komuniste qe tju a  bejme gropen

----------


## LaTiNo_LoVeR[x]

KUNDER.


Se di si e ndjejn familja e keti krimineli veten tani,apo mburren ndoshta me krimet qe ka bere,se sa kam pare une intervista te nexhmije hoxhes,ajo si me mburrje ka folur per te shoqin kriminel.

----------


## E=mc²

> Mblidhuni ketu o plehra komuniste qe tju a bejme gropen


Pajtohem plotesisht me mendimin tend.

Akoma ekzistojne keto vemje qe na hengren shpirtin per 50 vjet. Po lexoje te gjithe temat, dhe vertet dicka po me cudit. Pse nuk del nje Shqiptar i Shqiperis dhe te mbroje Enverin po te gjithe jane ato jashte Shqiperis. Aman o njerez na lini rehat, se dite per dite degjojme gjysherit dhe gjyshet qe qajne brenda ne shpirt per te zezat dhe hallet qe kane hequr, nuk ka dite mos ti shikojme me syt ne lote dhe me therje zemre se i duket se do i presekutojne. Na lini rehat tani qe nuk kemi frike te hapim televizorin dhe te shikojme cbehet ne bote, te flasim lirshem dhe te kthehemi ne shtepi kur na ze nata, te vishemi si na do zemra e te punojme e te marim ate qe meritojme.

----------


## drague

> Conquistador lolo pse ben pyetje retorike?Nqs ka shqiptar me gjak e me shpirt kurresesi s mund te jete pro regjimit qe na dogji per 50vjet
> p.s Mblidhuni ketu o plehra komuniste qe tju a  bejme gropen


^Qekan tha lulet!!!!!!!!!!!Sa e piva nji birre tani.ti vadis pak.
paskan votu nja pese klysha. :djall i fshehur:

----------


## Warning

> ^Qekan tha lulet!!!!!!!!!!!Sa e piva nji birre tani.ti vadis pak.


 e mir  kjo,te  ndihmoj dhe  une  :Lulja3: 

Keto  komunistat   e dreqit   le te shkojne  te ia puthin(me mir pshurrnja  )vorrin enverit   breh pthuuuuuu 

Turp!!!

----------


## Dorontina

> Conquistador lolo pse ben pyetje retorike?Nqs ka shqiptar me gjak e me shpirt kurresesi s mund te jete pro regjimit qe na dogji per 50vjet
> p.s Mblidhuni ketu o plehra komuniste qe tju a  bejme gropen


hahaahh çfar komenti  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ^AngeL^

nuk jam as pro as kunder,ka pasur te mira gjithashtu edhe negative , e vetmja gje qe sme ka pelqyer fare qe qeveria mbyste shume njerze per gjera shume te shumtuara. tjerat mire sepse shteti duhet te kete regulla qe te zbatohen per te qene nje shtete.

----------


## OO7

Jam kundra regjimit te Enver Hoxhes, ka pushkatu shum njerez kur ishte ne pushtet

----------


## Vinjol

shof nesondazh qe qenka me shumeqendrimi kunder  sesa  pro  e neutral 
gjithsesi une jam  kunder  regjimit te tij 
por duke pare se qendrimi  i mevoneshem  seshte  ne nivelin e duhur 
per mendimin tim nese  enver  hoxha  sdo tekishte keto 3 gjera
1)  lirine e  fjales 
2)  te kishte liberilazuar Kufijte 
3)  te mos e kishtefilluar  industrine  nga   industria e rende 


shqiperia  them se sot  do te ishte 1 nga vendet  me te industralizuara ne evrope

----------


## Brari

cdo me then kjo pyetje..

a ju ka pelqyer ai regjim e e doni kthimin e atij regjimi apo si..
sqarojeni mir pyetjen..
psh  qe me u kthye regjimi enverit.. kunder del me se pari.. partia socialiste.. sepse asnji antar i kesaj partie nuk don me i dorzue ne shtet miljonat ne euro qe i ka vjedh kto 20 vjet pluralizem.. as vilat ne golem e spanje.. as mercedesat e bmw-te.. e as qe kelishet e tyre me lan londren parisin e nju jork kalifornine e me shkue ne lushnje a berat a koplik me punue per 60 lek te vjetra ..
pra ska shanca me ardh ai regjim..

as enveristat kosovare nuk do e pranojn at regjim sepse i duhet me shku ne komitet te partise e me dorzue shum celsa..te rande.. psh celsat e pumpave te benzinit qe i kan ne pron.. celsat e magazeve e shitoreve..moteleve e bordeleve.. celsat e kerrave 100 000 euroshe.. e vilat 3 katshe te bame me hajni e vrasje e gjoba..

po as enveristet caushoiste te vlores nuk do e pranojn ate regjim.. sepse i duhet orik shytit e shpetim gjikes.. me ja dhan shtetit zinxhirin ne bregdet me bordelo vila hotele restauranto diskoteka.. ku korret jo theker por para..cdo nate..e nuk do prannin at regjim edhe sepse nuk kan deshir me ju kthye tallonit  e me i lan dreka darkat me qefull e koce e karkaleca te sapo dala nga deti.. qe ja pjek ne zgare kelishi mafioz..

as xhaviti e hydajeti as ibrahimi kelmend jakupi e lima.. sdo ta pranonin te kthehet ai regjim sepse ai regjim do ta mbyllte rognerin e sheratonin ku bajn patriotizem kta lloj burrash..

as edvini sepse trojet per grataciela do i jepte ministria e shoki edvin  nshn-se smund ti kerkonte 100 000 euroshin ne xhep..e me shku pastaj me gonxhen ne majorka a krete me lazdrue bo.le mullaqet.. ne diell..
po as pandushi sepse nuk kish mujt me shit tenka delijorgjave.. as mediu sigurisht..
as enverista e dispores nuk do dojshin kthimin te atij regjimi sepse kish me u than enveri e zevendesat e tij.. te dashur shok enverista athere ju lam te lire me e dasht regjimin ton ne hotel adriatik.. e ne hotel dajt e ne muze historik e ne sarand e  kala kruj.. tashj cdo enverist kosovar te diaspores i kemi caktue me zgedh nji kooperatin myzeqeje e me shku me punue me gjith gra e dashnore e fmij.. me jetue atje e me  e lan kapitalizmin gjerman e zviceran.. e fmija juj me i harrue audet e bmw-erat e me kap kazmen e ne kanal.. sikurse kta tjer skllever vendas..

llapi vet skish pranue se do ja merrte shteti kompjuterin e ja mbyllte internetin.. se eshte cfaqje huj.. e qe zp lexoje llap e shko ne kooperativ e tregoje ne prashitje te misrit dashurin per regjimin..

as prenga nuk e kish dasht.. sepse pasul e buk misri .. nuk ja kane per dit e mos me shkue kurr me ku.rvica ne grand e pojat.. e mos me i ra ne mend per armani por nat e dit ne openga te vjetra.. e zhyt ne lluc e lloc sikurse qindra kosovaret ne cerm e llakatund ne vitet enveriste athere..

asht i vshtir enverizmi shok.. 
pra e kuptoni cka du me than.. se enveristet jan hipokrita.. e dun enverin vetem ne leter si model se si me vra ne pabesi bashk atdhetaret..si me ik ne rogner mbasi ke lshue komunikatat qe i thojn arkanit eja myte gjindjen..se un e kupa me qos i kena te rezervume hotelet pi shokve klos e nan ne tiran..

mir mir..


as fadil shyti  nuk do lejonte kthimin e atij regjimi sepse do i duhej me shku me kendue per enver jo pi skandinavije.. ku ta ngroh shteti banesen e ujin 24 ore.. e fmijve u jep ushqim neper shkolla.. por do shkonte ne koperativ te belshit tek ndricim hysa kryetar e aty mbas 30 ditve pun nga 15 or ne dit do priste 30 lekshin qe as per buk e krip skish me i dal.. e te shifshim si kish me i dal zani.. tuj knue per enver.. si zogut te pules..

nuk e harroj te ngratin dervish shaq si  i kish var mustaket e po mbaronte ne kam si kufom kur ja futen ne burg te birin.. as 20 vjec.. sigurimi enverist.. e pse.. se kish shkue deri ne kukes me do shok..

----------


## altint71

Pasi kunati i dajes u arratis ne amerik ne 1958 dajes tim partizan komunist dhe gazetar ne zerin e popullit ju dha direkt udhri te ndante nusen brenda 48 oreve(ne qofse sdo tju interrnojme dhe tu me du femit e vegjel,e te gjith farefisin.
*Mbas 24 oresh nusen ja arrestuan ja mbyllen ne qeli .
Mbas 6 muajve daja im shkoj ne varrim te nuses se saj qe i than se i kishte vdekur gjat abortit qe ai duhet te dikiaronte qe femija ishte i tij!!!.*kjo eshte diktatura e enverit

----------


## Besoja

Kunder natyrisht.

----------


## altruisti_ek84

Si mund te ket njerez qe jan pro, vet pyetja qe eshte shtru pra eshte a jeni pro *Regjimit* edhe mjafton kjo qe ti vem gishin kokes dhe te mendojm racionalisht, por nuk eshte tragjike kur ne ne Kosove kemi qe vdesin per xhaxhin si psh. kryeparlamentari dhe dy deputet tjer te partis ne pushtet PDK-se qe me nostalgji dhe me shum mall e kujtuan ditelindjen e kryekriminelit te popullit te vet.

----------


## Kujtim Demiri

regjimi i Enver Hoxhes ka qene i demshem per Shqiperine
por une prap po kthehna tek ajo fjala e famshme: "qdo gje relative, asgje absolute"

keshtu qe une per disa gjana qe i ka bere enveri - pajtohna plotesishte, si psh.
zhdukja e analfabetizmit
sigurimi i integritetit territorial te Shqiperise
e shume tjera se me duket se jemi bo monoton duke fol per meritat e dhe gabimet e tij...

----------


## arbereshi_niko

Pro apo Kunder....?

Vet stalini do te ish KUNDER!!!

----------


## white-knight

> Pajtohem plotesisht me mendimin tend.
> 
> Akoma ekzistojne keto vemje qe na hengren shpirtin per 50 vjet. Po lexoje te gjithe temat, dhe vertet dicka po me cudit. Pse nuk del nje Shqiptar i Shqiperis dhe te mbroje Enverin po te gjithe jane ato jashte Shqiperis. Aman o njerez na lini rehat, se dite per dite degjojme gjysherit dhe gjyshet qe qajne brenda ne shpirt per te zezat dhe hallet qe kane hequr, nuk ka dite mos ti shikojme me syt ne lote dhe me therje zemre se i duket se do i presekutojne. Na lini rehat tani qe nuk kemi frike te hapim televizorin dhe te shikojme cbehet ne bote, te flasim lirshem dhe te kthehemi ne shtepi kur na ze nata, te vishemi si na do zemra e te punojme e te marim ate qe meritojme.


Pashe tek Opinioni per kujtimin e atyre viteve te zeza sepse me kishin dalur nga mendja.Mu mbushen syte me lote per kushtet e mjerueshme te rradhave te pafundme,shqiptarve leckamane.Anijet e mbushura plot me njerez qe kerkonin lirine.Sheshin e te Madhit Gjergj Kastrioti qe vlonte nga me shume se 100 000 njerez qe donin te hidhnin poshte  nje nga regjimet me te egra qe ka pare historia e njerezimit.Thirrjet e popullsise se thjeshte " Ushtaret jane me ne,ato jane vellezerit tane"
Akoma se kuptoj se si ka bije nenash shqiptare qe jane pro ketij regjimi te poshter e te zi :i ngrysur: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8bmqqbKBxb8

----------


## ClaY_MorE

Kundër atij regjimi.


Ps. Nuk shkruajnë ata që janë pro, thjesht votojnë.

----------


## besa.a.best

Dihet se ky regjim s'ishte i mire aspak per popullin shqiptare, kishte anet e saj poztive por me shum ishin ktastrofat qe solli ne jeten e njerezve prandaj duke i kalkular mire cdo detaj qe solli ai regjim me shtyn me më shume  bindje te medha ne mendim kunder  ketij regjimi .

----------


## Dorontina

> as enveristat kosovare nuk do e pranojn at regjim sepse i duhet me shku ne komitet te partise e me dorzue shum celsa..te rande.. 
> psh celsat e pumpave te benzinit qe i kan ne pron..
>  celsat e magazeve e shitoreve..
> moteleve e bordeleve.. 
> celsat e kerrave 100 000 euroshe..
>  e vilat 3 katshe te bame me hajni e vrasje e gjoba..
> 
> ..


hahahahha ja ke qellu ketu shum

e pra me gjith keta qelsa festojn enverin ne prishtine .

kush ka then se shqiptari asht i drejt ...

----------

